# TTRS Owners Club



## SuperRS

Hi guys let's make this our general TTRS owners thread.

I'm SuperRS and I happily drive a TTRS. 8)

If everyone would like to "check in" perhaps post a pic of their car and tell us about their favourite experience or mod on the car feel free, would be cool to hear about it.

Also we have a TTRS owners group on Facebook. Simply search for "TTRS owners group" in the Facebook search box and it should come up. Again come along say hello and enjoy being part of the close knit TTRS community. It's a good way to meet like minded owners that live close to you.


----------



## moro anis

Good luck. 
You're bound to come in for some stick (willy wavers club etc) but I'm confident you can handle it!


----------



## eastwood1875

Can I join the elite fun too ?

Daz


----------



## eastwood1875

Have a look at the goodies available :

http://www.osirdesign.ch/en/9-exterior-bodywork

Am I wrong in liking the bigger, more aggressive wing ?

8)


----------



## Anakin

Hi I'm Anakin and I have the Best Colour TT RS on here !


----------



## eastwood1875

Anakin said:


> Hi I'm Anakin and I have the Best Colour TT RS on here !


Beautiful mate

8)


----------



## moro anis

Certainly is.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Anakin, Looks wonderful, 8) hate to say it but I think it looks nicer than *Red*
Hoggy.


----------



## SuperRS

moro anis said:


> Good luck.
> You're bound to come in for some stick (willy wavers club etc) but I'm confident you can handle it!


I'm going to moderate this thread with a iron fist to any off topic non-RS nonsense


----------



## SuperRS

Anakin said:


> Hi I'm Anakin and I have the Best Colour TT RS on here !


Stunning!!

Someone with a sepang post some pics!


----------



## Anakin

Hoggy said:


> Hi Anakin, Looks wonderful, 8) hate to say it but I think it looks nicer than *Red*
> Hoggy.


Wow that is high praise indeed  
Thanks folks , 3 years in I still love it.


----------



## peter555

2nd best,may the force be with you


----------



## Shug750S

Would love to play, but not sure I can wave my willy as much as an RS owner....


----------



## SuperRS

peter555 said:


> 2nd best,may the force be with you


My favourite colour!

I wanted a sepang one


----------



## msnttf10

you need to change your name


----------



## Davio

Another WWC member here :lol: , I'm James and looking forward to a APR remap of Santa!



Many other Welsh TTRS owners on here?!


----------



## gogs

msnttf10 said:


> you need to change your name


I see it's been edited already ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## Spaceman10

Hi guys

Just thought I add mine in, still loving it to bits 









Love the colours of others

Great ttrs guys

Phil


----------



## Hoggy

gogs said:


> msnttf10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you need to change your name
> 
> 
> 
> I see it's been edited already ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using the interweb
Click to expand...

Hi, 3 edits & 2 deletes. :roll: :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## gogs

Dosent surprise me in the least Hoggy, dosent want anyone spoiling his RS only thread, maybe we should all start one for each different model ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## Real Thing

SuperRS said:


> peter555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd best,may the force be with you
> 
> 
> 
> My favourite colour!
> 
> I wanted a sepang one
Click to expand...

Sepang looked fantastic on my RS3 (With Alloy Pack)



But think Daytona is the best colour on a TT especially with the Titanium Alloys (but I'm sure some will Disagree lol)
Anyway here's mine S-Tronic Plus with Electric Seats. Bose. Comfort Pack, Folding Mirrors & Interior Light Pack:


----------



## Anakin

I almost bought a Sepang blue one, backed out of the sale when I found a video of it online 
was this exact car.
It is a great colour too !


----------



## [KRAFTIG]

Anakin said:


> Hi I'm Anakin and I have the Best Colour TT RS on here !


I LIKE IT!


----------



## davectr

Here's mine, few carbon bits, few performance mods - just to liven it up a bit ;-). Oh, and this -


----------



## igotone

Anakin said:


> Hi I'm Anakin and I have the Best Colour TT RS on here !


That looks fantastic! 8)


----------



## SuperRS

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just thought I add mine in, still loving it to bits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the colours of others
> 
> Great ttrs guys
> 
> Phil


My second favourite colour after sepang! Pretty rare too for the ttrs


----------



## SuperRS

Hoggy said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> msnttf10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you need to change your name
> 
> 
> 
> I see it's been edited already ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using the interweb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, 3 edits & 2 deletes. :roll: :?
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the moderation! Please keep an eye on this


----------



## lee3272

Baby In White


----------



## davelincs

eastwood1875 said:


> Anakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I'm Anakin and I have the Best Colour TT RS on here !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful mate
> 
> 8)
Click to expand...

Nice Anakin, but here's the best colour


----------



## therock

id love to join in  but my willy just doesnt have the gurth yours has .


----------



## Blade_76

Real Thing said:


> But think Daytona is the best colour on a TT especially with the Titanium Alloys (but I'm sure some will Disagree lol)
> Anyway here's mine S-Tronic Plus with Electric Seats. Bose. Comfort Pack, Folding Mirrors & Interior Light Pack:


At last, I get to see an RS plus in Daytona! I'm a bit worried the mirrors won't stand out like they do on a white one, what's it like in the flesh?

Nice to hear they're rare, roll on midnight on March 1st!!!!!!


----------



## davelincs

therock said:


> id love to join in  but my willy just doesnt have the gurth yours has .


It's Girth, not gurth


----------



## genie_v1

Here's mine. Still like a toy shop every day


----------



## brittan

RS on the move instead of posing: :wink:


----------



## Rosso TT

Bloke from down under here.
Car is four years old and i had it since the end of February.


----------



## SuperRS

Daytona and sepang look best under a bright sun IMO.

Nice pic


----------



## brittan

Bright sun, dirty wheels:


----------



## billyali86

Winter protection added yesterday










Pic from last year before changing any bits on it










Most recent


----------



## olly12

Here's our car.
TT shop Loba stage 3 lightweight rs
1240kg..


----------



## olly12

Inside


----------



## olly12

Rs


----------



## neilc

Here is mine..


----------



## acerimmer

does the RS kit makes the car lower around the bottom? from the normal tfsi kit


----------



## jaybyme

Here's how mines looking at the moment.


----------



## SuperRS

jaybyme said:


> Here's how mines looking at the moment.


Has yours got the full vw racing engine mounts fitted?


----------



## jaybyme

not sure about full ?,but it has the one at the bottom


----------



## SuperRS

You would deffo know, all the mechanical noise would be transferred into the cabin, make the car feel very solid. I'll take a pic of my side mount and post it in the Facebook group later


----------



## jaybyme

then I think I only have the bottom mount,just have lots of turbo whistle inside


----------



## olly12

Black Forest industries mounts are very good!!


----------



## Alexjh

Any excuse.... GF plus Alps plus TTRS


----------



## SuperRS




----------



## moro anis

Alex, job to know where to look


----------



## sevy

Another very happy RS owner here...had it almost a year and still love it!

A couple of pics of mine...another one in the best colour... :wink:


----------



## Anakin

Interior Shot, Recaro Love


----------



## sevy

Anakin said:


> Hi I'm Anakin and I have the Best Colour TT RS on here !


Anakin - your car looks absolutely stunning inside & out... 8)


----------



## Anakin

sevy said:


> Anakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I'm Anakin and I have the Best Colour TT RS on here !
> 
> 
> 
> Anakin - your car looks absolutely stunning inside & out... 8)
Click to expand...

thanks 

Got it when it was 6 months old or so, previous owner was manager of a Audi Dealership. He got a bit giddy with the option list, there are not too many things he didn't tick.


----------



## V6RUL

Anakin said:


> sevy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I'm Anakin and I have the Best Colour TT RS on here !
> 
> 
> 
> Anakin - your car looks absolutely stunning inside & out... 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks
> 
> Got it when it was 6 months old or so, previous owner was manager of a Audi Dealership. He got a bit giddy with the option list, there are not too many things he didn't tick.
Click to expand...

Is it a part CF steering wheel?
Complete package as far as I'm concerned and would be able to live with the colour..given time.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Spaceman10

Nice looking rs,s guy 
All looking great

Phil


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

Suzuka Grey S-Tronic with a reasonable list of modifications and most of the factory options...


----------



## Anakin

TondyTT said:


> Suzuka Grey S-Tronic with a reasonable list of modifications and most of the factory options...


Great looking Car Brad, will be even better when they finish painting it


----------



## SuperRS

So many of us TTRS owners run with no front plate, seems like 50% do and 50% don't.

People used to flame me for doing that but now it's like it's the normal thing to do. The car does look so much better IMO without it.


----------



## Shug750S

SuperRS said:


> So many of us TTRS owners run with no front plate, seems like 50% do and 50% don't.
> 
> People used to flame me for doing that but now it's like it's the normal thing to do. The car does look so much better IMO without it.


Lose the rear plate as well, makes the car faster


----------



## SuperRS

Shug750S said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> So many of us TTRS owners run with no front plate, seems like 50% do and 50% don't.
> 
> People used to flame me for doing that but now it's like it's the normal thing to do. The car does look so much better IMO without it.
> 
> 
> 
> Lose the rear plate as well, makes the car faster
Click to expand...

It will have to be when the police try to give chase :lol:


----------



## jaybyme

not something I'd risk in Germany,although I much prefer the car without the front number plate.


----------



## Adams RS

SuperRS said:


> So many of us TTRS owners run with no front plate, seems like 50% do and 50% don't.
> 
> People used to flame me for doing that but now it's like it's the normal thing to do. The car does look so much better IMO without it.


Agree it does look loads better! Has anyone been pulled for doing this though?

I drive into London everyday and there's always police at the Blackwall Tunnel


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

Yes, eventually got pulled. Just put it back as was in the boot.

Sticky plates are an option but look crap.


----------



## eastwood1875

TondyTT said:


> Yes, eventually got pulled. Just put it back as was in the boot.
> 
> Sticky plates are an option but look crap.


Your third pic down is awesome - be nice on my office wall


----------



## SuperRS

Adams RS said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> So many of us TTRS owners run with no front plate, seems like 50% do and 50% don't.
> 
> People used to flame me for doing that but now it's like it's the normal thing to do. The car does look so much better IMO without it.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree it does look loads better! Has anyone been pulled for doing this though?
> 
> I drive into London everyday and there's always police at the Blackwall Tunnel
Click to expand...

30 fine in Birmingham once, other than that nothing other than a few looks and "sorry sir it fell off earlier"


----------



## tt3600

Here's mine,


----------



## eastwood1875

tt3600 said:


> Here's mine,


Stunning mate


----------



## muz1990

TondyTT said:


> Yes, eventually got pulled. Just put it back as was in the boot.
> 
> Sticky plates are an option but look crap.


what was your excuse to the coppers lol? i fancy doing it also but im weary that il get pulled... negligence isn't an excuse in most cases lol


----------



## eastwood1875

muz1990 said:


> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, eventually got pulled. Just put it back as was in the boot.
> 
> Sticky plates are an option but look crap.
> 
> 
> 
> what was your excuse to the coppers lol? i fancy doing it also but im weary that il get pulled... negligence isn't an excuse in most cases lol
Click to expand...

Can you buy a grill which is all honeycomb and no facia for where the plate should be ?


----------



## OnTheMike

eastwood1875 said:


> muz1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, eventually got pulled. Just put it back as was in the boot.
> 
> Sticky plates are an option but look crap.
> 
> 
> 
> what was your excuse to the coppers lol? i fancy doing it also but im weary that il get pulled... negligence isn't an excuse in most cases lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you buy a grill which is all honeycomb and no facia for where the plate should be ?
Click to expand...

I believe the plate 'holder' comes off of the grille bud


----------



## eastwood1875

what was your excuse to the coppers lol? i fancy doing it also but im weary that il get pulled... negligence isn't an excuse in most cases lol[/quote]

Can you buy a grill which is all honeycomb and no facia for where the plate should be ?[/quote]
I believe the plate 'holder' comes off of the grille bud[/quote]

ahhhhhhh

8)


----------



## muz1990

plate removes easily enough from the grill, my only concern is telling the police 'aye.. i think it looks better without the plate mate, but its in the boot man its cool!' and expecting them to be like 'och! get it back on ya silly goose!' < just wouldn't happen here :lol:


----------



## Alexjh

muz1990 said:


> plate removes easily enough from the grill, my only concern is telling the police 'aye.. i think it looks better without the plate mate, but its in the boot man its cool!' and expecting them to be like 'och! get it back on ya silly goose!' < just wouldn't happen here :lol:


Hope they say "failure to display our number plate correctly, fine, 3 points... :wink:

No reason to hide the plate not like it even improves air flow to the cooling, yes they look better without a plate on the front I don't deny but you are breaking the law knowingly so if your stopped..... I hope your rewarded


----------



## igotone

Alexjh said:


> muz1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> plate removes easily enough from the grill, my only concern is telling the police 'aye.. i think it looks better without the plate mate, but its in the boot man its cool!' and expecting them to be like 'och! get it back on ya silly goose!' < just wouldn't happen here :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope they say "failure to display our number plate correctly, fine, 3 points... :wink:
> 
> No reason to hide the plate not like it even improves air flow to the cooling, yes they look better without a plate on the front I don't deny but you are breaking the law knowingly so if your stopped..... I hope your rewarded
Click to expand...

Sanity, 8) it's a wilful disregard of the law and I can't believe they're allowed to get away with it.


----------



## muz1990

haw!

ive never taken mine off :lol:

i was asking how people get away with it!


----------



## peter555

Disgraceful behaviour,to the Tower with the villains 8)


----------



## eastwood1875

peter555 said:


> Disgraceful behaviour,to the Tower with the villains 8)


''orf with their heads''

:lol:


----------



## peter555

Indeed,just not British


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

Ironically I had literally just been to a car show in Malton, and hadn't fitted it back on. So then chap kindly suggested I put it back on before a traffic bobby pulls me and hands over a fine.

He proceeded to spend 15minutes chatting about cars and Audi RS6's... All great, but this made me late for work haha!

Nice chap, which often makes a change!

To those haters... Its okay for a motorbike to legally drive with no front plate but I cannot... Think the law may need revising on that one, seems little unfair! Since David C and his forehead are pretty busy at the moment with immigrants I took the law into my own hands. Donned the spanner and whipped that ugly number plate off.

:lol:


----------



## igotone

Well thankfully for you I'm retired but if you expect a 30 year career copper to pat you on the back for your irresponsibility you have another think coming. I've been involved in far too many protracted serious crime enquiries due to illegibility, misreading and illegal spacing of plates- crimes which would have been cleared up quickly otherwise.

Put simply, the reg plates are the only unique identification reference for any vehicle available to a casual witness and the reason they're required id quite obvious. Removing your number plate, apart from being a wilful offence makes one wonder about your whole approach to your responsibilities in driving a performance car on public roads.


----------



## SuperRS

Alexjh said:


> muz1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> plate removes easily enough from the grill, my only concern is telling the police 'aye.. i think it looks better without the plate mate, but its in the boot man its cool!' and expecting them to be like 'och! get it back on ya silly goose!' < just wouldn't happen here :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope they say "failure to display our number plate correctly, fine, 3 points... :wink:
> 
> No reason to hide the plate not like it even improves air flow to the cooling, yes they look better without a plate on the front I don't deny but you are breaking the law knowingly so if your stopped..... I hope your rewarded
Click to expand...

It's not a points endorsable offence.

Mine is still displayed, it's just in the window.

Anyway, just look at the amounts of super cars in London roll around with no front plate, especially aventadors, and 458's.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

igotone said:


> Well thankfully for you I'm retired but if you expect a 30 year career copper to pat you on the back for your irresponsibility you have another think coming. I've been involved in far too many protracted serious crime enquiries due to illegibility, misreading and illegal spacing of plates- crimes which would have been cleared up quickly otherwise.
> 
> Put simply, the reg plates are the only unique identification reference for any vehicle available to a casual witness and the reason they're required id quite obvious. Removing your number plate, apart from being a wilful offence makes one wonder about your whole approach to your responsibilities in driving a performance car on public roads.


I'm not going to bother entering into discussion about my "responsibilities" driving a TTRS because I once had my number plate off for a car show... Laughable comment.

Stage 2 TTRS young driver clean license and no accidents so far with a history of performance cars, don't particularly appreciate the monologue. However I get your angle, and fully understand the purpose of a front number plate.

Perhaps the thread can return to its original topical conversation.


----------



## igotone

My comments weren't addressed solely to you Brad, and if you'd care to check it wasn't me who took the thread off topic. As for entering into a discussion, there's really nothing to discuss.


----------



## SuperRS

Yes can we get back to the joys of TTRS ownership now please


----------



## renny

SuperRS said:


> Yes can we get back to the joys of TTRS ownership now please


Yes please 

For someone on the lookout for a TTRS, I'm enjoying this thread.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

As an irresponsible RS owner I try my best to maintain at least 10mph above all speed limits whilst my number plate slides around in the footwell. Often without insurance and tax, got to save where I can to fund my modifications...

When driving past four cylinder counterparts I often unravel my willy out of the window, and go to town on the waving. I once knocked someones mirror off 

Am I off topic?

:lol:


----------



## Patrizio72

HELLO!


----------



## Anakin

Love the pops and bangs in this cold weather, made even better when it did it as I passed a Cayman S


----------



## SuperRS

Yours pops and bangs? What exhaust? Only time I've known the TTRS to pop and bang is directly after the cold start procedure.


----------



## Patrizio72

Anakin said:


> Love the pops and bangs in this cold weather, made even better when it did it as I passed a Cayman S


I got the same problem, been eating far too many chestnuts


----------



## jaybyme

get the Stronic, it always pops and bangs


----------



## Adams RS

jaybyme said:


> get the Stronic, it always pops and bangs


Must admit that's one thing I like specially in a tunnel :twisted:


----------



## tt3600

I know it's naughty to boot it when the engine has not warmed up (in cold weather) but just once in a while l do and it sounds lovely when paddle shifting up.


----------



## Anakin

SuperRS said:


> Yours pops and bangs? What exhaust? Only time I've known the TTRS to pop and bang is directly after the cold start procedure.


OEM Sports exhaust Miltek 2nd cat delete and flapper mod, it pops on up shifts at WOT not all the time though...
Also get it to pop in cold weather with a bit of throttle on startup


----------



## Patrizio72

There's a guy who lives up the road from me with a Focus ST that's been modified and the exhaust pops every time he drives past my house early in the morning, really is very annoying. Must be embarrassing popping and farting when the car is crawling along at 15mph.


----------



## jaybyme

When mine had it's stage 2 Siemoneit map it used to really bang on up changes,it's not as loud now with my DSG map,but still nice enough.Also get a few crackles etc when coming off gas sometimes. Still running oem sports silencers


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

jaybyme said:


> When mine had it's stage 2 Siemoneit map it used to really bang on up changes,it's not as loud now with my DSG map,but still nice enough.Also get a few crackles etc when coming off gas sometimes. Still running oem sports silencers


Thoughts you'd got RSC now Jay? Ive got the DSG map and Milltek race and up shift farts are louder than ever.

Love the exhaust and and the DSG map!

GoAPR


----------



## Josh williams

Hi guys.

I'm just about to get a ttrs! Just got my s3 to sell and I can go get one! I had the manual s3 but always wanted s tronic. I've heard really good things about the s tronic ttrs so I've decided to spend the extra and get one!

It's just a waiting game trying to sell the s3!


----------



## Patrizio72

Welcome to the club (once you get it). Seen a few in the last week or so, must be common as muck now.


----------



## SuperRS

So I've been driving my car around for a while now with its first chassis mods.

I've got VWR engine mounts all round, and the 034 Motorsport rear anti roll bar.

It's really stiffened the car up nicely and understeer when giving it some reduced big time. I have a lot less body roll and I feel like I have more information through the steering wheel as to what the car is doing.

I have to say I'm pleasantly surprised at the difference those things have made to the car.

Looking forward to spring when the roads dry up and temps increase so I can really push the car to the max but deffo money well spent on that anti roll bar and I would recommend it to anyone who wants their TTRS to handily a bit more nippier, with increased change of direction and less understeer.

I'll review the engine mounts at a later date once I've had them in longer, as they still need time to settle.


----------



## mattchaps

Mine. Dirty b!tch she is too!


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

Josh williams said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I'm just about to get a ttrs! Just got my s3 to sell and I can go get one! I had the manual s3 but always wanted s tronic. I've heard really good things about the s tronic ttrs so I've decided to spend the extra and get one!
> 
> It's just a waiting game trying to sell the s3!


Welcome, you won't regret S-Tronic TTRS. You can't get better bang for buck!


----------



## jaybyme

TondyTT said:


> jaybyme said:
> 
> 
> 
> When mine had it's stage 2 Siemoneit map it used to really bang on up changes,it's not as loud now with my DSG map,but still nice enough.Also get a few crackles etc when coming off gas sometimes. Still running oem sports silencers
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts you'd got RSC now Jay? Ive got the DSG map and Milltek race and up shift farts are louder than ever.
> 
> Love the exhaust and and the DSG map!
> 
> GoAPR
Click to expand...

not sure if we have the same DSG map though,as mine is designed to suit the stage III,so different gear change revs and engine/dsg mapping to handle torque.
Do you know more about what they done on yours Brad ?


----------



## Blade_76

I think this club should be banned until I get mine in March - you lot are making me :mrgreen:


----------



## Patrizio72

Blade_76 said:


> I think this club should be banned until I get mine in March - you lot are making me :mrgreen:


Just in time for spring and summer driving


----------



## olly12

Does anybody have a dyno sheet for the all new APR stage 3 TTRS kit ??? 
Very tempted


----------



## eastwood1875

Blade_76 said:


> I think this club should be banned until I get mine in March - you lot are making me :mrgreen:


What spec you ordered Blade ?


----------



## Blade_76

eastwood1875 said:


> Blade_76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this club should be banned until I get mine in March - you lot are making me :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> What spec you ordered Blade ?
Click to expand...

Probably easier to say what I didn't tick. :lol:

Didn't bother with mag ride, bucket seats or tyre sensors - Daytona with silver interior to break up the cabin a bit.


----------



## eastwood1875

Blade_76 said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blade_76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this club should be banned until I get mine in March - you lot are making me :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> What spec you ordered Blade ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably easier to say what I didn't tick. :lol:
> 
> Didn't bother with mag ride, bucket seats or tyre sensors - Daytona with silver interior to break up the cabin a bit.
Click to expand...

Fantastic mate 

8)


----------



## Blade_76

eastwood1875 said:


> Fantastic mate
> 
> 8)


Cheers, can't wait to be honest. Only disappointment was the fact you can't spec B&O instead of Bose, was fantastic in the R8.

Someone told me it's Xmas soon, I said mines delayed til march :lol:


----------



## powerplay

Better late then never


----------



## OnTheMike

Some incredible looking cars here especially the solar orange. Couldn't own one but amazing to look at. Keep the pics coming please and thank you.


----------



## Patrizio72

powerplay said:


> Better late then never


Powah to the powerplay


----------



## Patrizio72

OnTheMike said:


> Some incredible looking cars here especially the solar orange. Couldn't own one but amazing to look at. Keep the pics coming please and thank you.


I would put some up but I'm sure people on here are so bored of seeing them all the time lol


----------



## eastwood1875

Patrizio72 said:


> OnTheMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some incredible looking cars here especially the solar orange. Couldn't own one but amazing to look at. Keep the pics coming please and thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> I would put some up but I'm sure people on here are so bored of seeing them all the time lol
Click to expand...

My ass :


----------



## OnTheMike

eastwood1875 said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnTheMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some incredible looking cars here especially the solar orange. Couldn't own one but amazing to look at. Keep the pics coming please and thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> I would put some up but I'm sure people on here are so bored of seeing them all the time lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My ass :
Click to expand...

And what a fine ass it is!


----------



## Josh williams

Keep coming back here and getting really excited! Can't wait for my s3 to go now so i can go look at some!


----------



## Anakin

ohh Ass pictures is it now 

Rear with MTM Carbon Fiber Diffuser and OSIR Spoiler


----------



## OnTheMike

Anakin said:


> ohh Ass pictures is it now
> 
> Rear with MTM Carbon Fiber Diffuser and OSIR Spoiler


I always thought I would never go tango'd but this is certainly changing my mind [WINKING FACE]


----------



## olly12

Hi anakin ..very nice colour!!! Very tidy car


----------



## eastwood1875

OnTheMike said:


> Anakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ohh Ass pictures is it now
> 
> Rear with MTM Carbon Fiber Diffuser and OSIR Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought I would never go tango'd but this is certainly changing my mind [WINKING FACE]
Click to expand...

Stunning mate

Love the de-badge and the Black rings - are they plastidip ?


----------



## eastwood1875

I would put some up but I'm sure people on here are so bored of seeing them all the time lol[/quote]

My ass :[/quote]
And what a fine ass it is![/quote]

Cheers mate


----------



## Anakin

eastwood1875 said:


> Stunning mate
> 
> Love the de-badge and the Black rings - are they plastidip ?


Yes they are


----------



## Patrizio72

ARSE! :-*


----------



## firefreak

Hi!

Recently got my TTRS (sept) and have quite a few plans for it. Both power and grip wise. See the "show us your..." thread for more details...

Here is a pic of it...


----------



## eastwood1875

firefreak said:


> Hi!
> 
> Recently got my TTRS (sept) and have quite a few plans for it. Both power and grip wise. See the "show us your..." thread for more details...
> 
> Here is a pic of it...


Awesome mate

8)


----------



## peter555

Dealer just rung me.car is not a demo.1 owner part ex.tyres ver good.mint condition.will ring again mon. When sales manager back....oooooo.nervous now


----------



## Alexjh

Any excuse as always!


----------



## davelincs

peter555 said:


> Dealer just rung me.car is not a demo.1 owner part ex.tyres ver good.mint condition.will ring again mon. When sales manager back....oooooo.nervous now


Roll on Monday Peter


----------



## peter555

lol.hope they don't ring....hope they do


----------



## peter555

ding dong,I'll say 8)


----------



## Joerek

Very late to join this thread, but here are some pictures!


----------



## billyali86

Joerek said:


> Very late to join this thread, but here are some pictures!
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> View attachment 1


Looks a lot better with the spoiler!


----------



## Joerek

Thought I would swap every now and then, but haven't swapped back to retractable ever since


----------



## muz1990

That does look good with the dark spoiler!

Carbon or black? I'm considering changing mine too


----------



## billyali86

Joerek said:


> Thought I would swap every now and then, but haven't swapped back to retractable ever since


People can now tell whether they are looking at the front or the back of the car


----------



## billyali86

muz1990 said:


> That does look good with the dark spoiler!
> 
> Carbon or black? I'm considering changing mine too


Think it carbon Muz, I think a few ppl have bought them off of ebay


----------



## muz1990

billyali86 said:


> muz1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That does look good with the dark spoiler!
> 
> Carbon or black? I'm considering changing mine too
> 
> 
> 
> Think it carbon Muz, I think a few ppl have bought them off of ebay
Click to expand...

Could be a shout!, fancy wrapping my roof black too, pretty cheap and looks good!


----------



## Patrizio72

muz1990 said:


> billyali86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muz1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That does look good with the dark spoiler!
> 
> Carbon or black? I'm considering changing mine too
> 
> 
> 
> Think it carbon Muz, I think a few ppl have bought them off of ebay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be a shout!, fancy wrapping my roof black too, pretty cheap and looks good!
Click to expand...

Just get a roadster and save on the wrapping :lol:


----------



## peter555

erm,just a thought,is there as much head room in the coupe as the roadster ???


----------



## davelincs

peter555 said:


> erm,just a thought,is there as much head room in the coupe as the roadster ???


There's plenty with the roof down :lol:


----------



## peter555

:lol:


----------



## Patrizio72

:roll:


----------



## Joerek

It's a carbon wing and yes the one from ebay. The wing itself looks awesome and really is carbon with good quality. The base support feels very cheap and breakable but after it's painted and fitted, no problems.

And from my point of view, the usable space between the roadster and coupe is huge. With the coupe you can even get the rear seats down and have a lot of space. It can even fit 4 255x19" tires


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

Joerek said:


> It's a carbon wing and yes the one from ebay. The wing itself looks awesome and really is carbon with good quality. The base support feels very cheap and breakable but after it's painted and fitted, no problems.
> 
> And from my point of view, the usable space between the roadster and coupe is huge. With the coupe you can even get the rear seats down and have a lot of space. It can even fit 4 255x19" tires


Interested in knowing how you arrange this... I get two in the back and one on the seat...


----------



## eastwood1875

Joerek said:


> It's a carbon wing and yes the one from ebay. The wing itself looks awesome and really is carbon with good quality. The base support feels very cheap and breakable but after it's painted and fitted, no problems.
> 
> And from my point of view, the usable space between the roadster and coupe is huge. With the coupe you can even get the rear seats down and have a lot of space. It can even fit 4 255x19" tires


Can the replacement carbon wing be fitted to the existing RS mounts ?


----------



## [KRAFTIG]

Here's some crude photos of mine, better ones to come next spring... Mods to date include APR Stage I, K&N Panel Filter, and 3M Protective Bra. To be installed next spring: OSIR Adapter w/Podi Boost Gauge and Milltek Bypass Pipes.


----------



## billyali86

Red rs coupe with rotors, beautiful!


----------



## Joerek

TondyTT: This is how you do it  And even have lifted bootspace because of a subwoofer and amplifier.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

Joerek said:


> TondyTT: This is how you do it  And even have lifted bootspace because of a subwoofer and amplifier.
> 
> View attachment 1


Top effort [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## davectr

eastwood1875 said:


> Joerek said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a carbon wing and yes the one from ebay. The wing itself looks awesome and really is carbon with good quality. The base support feels very cheap and breakable but after it's painted and fitted, no problems.
> 
> And from my point of view, the usable space between the roadster and coupe is huge. With the coupe you can even get the rear seats down and have a lot of space. It can even fit 4 255x19" tires
> 
> 
> 
> Can the replacement carbon wing be fitted to the existing RS mounts ?
Click to expand...

Yes it can, and is probably a better option than using the supplied mount. I fit mine to the original mounts


----------



## eastwood1875

davectr said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joerek said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a carbon wing and yes the one from ebay. The wing itself looks awesome and really is carbon with good quality. The base support feels very cheap and breakable but after it's painted and fitted, no problems.
> 
> And from my point of view, the usable space between the roadster and coupe is huge. With the coupe you can even get the rear seats down and have a lot of space. It can even fit 4 255x19" tires
> 
> 
> 
> Can the replacement carbon wing be fitted to the existing RS mounts ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it can, and is probably a better option than using the supplied mount. I fit mine to the original mounts
Click to expand...

Cheers Dave

8)


----------



## davelincs

peter555 said:


> lol.hope they don't ring....hope they do


Did they ring?


----------



## peter555

Yup.in leeds now.driving tomorrow.we buy any car value mine just under 26 k.lol
.wnkrs


----------



## Patrizio72

davelincs said:


> peter555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol.hope they don't ring....hope they do
> 
> 
> 
> Did they ring?
Click to expand...

Apparently four rings


----------



## peter555

Joined here last month,1st time Audi owner and loving it.Now,one month later ..SECOND time Audi owner,and still loving it


----------



## SuperRS

Congrats!


----------



## davelincs

peter555 said:


> Joined here last month,1st time Audi owner and loving it.Now,one month later ..SECOND time Audi owner,and still loving it


This post is no good with photos,


----------



## eastwood1875

davelincs said:


> peter555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joined here last month,1st time Audi owner and loving it.Now,one month later ..SECOND time Audi owner,and still loving it
> 
> 
> 
> This post is no good with photos,
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## peter555

Taking camera to work tomorrow [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## eastwood1875

peter555 said:


> Taking camera to work tomorrow [smiley=cheers.gif]


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## peter555

OK,photo of the NEW one,may get a better photo when the weather is dryer 8)


----------



## igotone

Get rid of that god awful dealer tax disc holder!

And keep out of W'ton. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## peter555

lol,I happen to live here [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## igotone

Well you'll have to move!


----------



## peter555

But I own the town 8)


----------



## igotone

:lol: not missing the drop top then?


----------



## peter555

Not now,might do in summer.But loving the noise and the looks of this.And,wh knows,might get the secondary cat delete pipes that are in the garage fitted.Wonder what it would sound like then :roll:


----------



## peter555

And will let you know anon the rent 8) for being in my Town


----------



## moro anis

All right for a tart's handbag I suppose.

Seriously though, nice looking motor.


----------



## Alexjh

its TOO red....

Get the front splitter wrapped in black vinyl or Carbon look stuff


----------



## Patrizio72

Alexjh said:


> its TOO red....
> 
> Get the front splitter wrapped in black vinyl or Carbon look stuff


I too always thought having just the mirrors a different colour wasn't enough.


----------



## Anakin

Alexjh said:


> its TOO red....
> 
> Get the front splitter wrapped in black vinyl or Carbon look stuff


Get Out !

Carbon Look stuff indeed, this isn't the Vauxhall Nova OC !


----------



## peter555

Anyone know what the wrap on the wheels is ?


----------



## eastwood1875

peter555 said:


> OK,photo of the NEW one,may get a better photo when the weather is dryer 8)


Awesome Pete - looks amazing

8)


----------



## eastwood1875

igotone said:


> Get rid of that god awful dealer tax disc holder!
> 
> And keep out of W'ton. [smiley=argue.gif]


What are the options other than the dealer tax disc holder ?

I have one of those dreaded things too


----------



## OnTheMike

eastwood1875 said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get rid of that god awful dealer tax disc holder!
> 
> And keep out of W'ton. [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> What are the options other than the dealer tax disc holder ?
> 
> I have one of those dreaded things too
Click to expand...

Loads on eBay that are a lot smaller mate


----------



## brittan

OnTheMike said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> igotone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get rid of that god awful dealer tax disc holder!
> 
> And keep out of W'ton. [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> What are the options other than the dealer tax disc holder ?
> 
> I have one of those dreaded things too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Loads on eBay that are a lot smaller mate
Click to expand...

Buy a cheap one: it will be redundant from next October.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, A nice *RED* Richbrook screw off holder.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Richbrook-RED ... 25681b185e

Hoggy.


----------



## peter555

couple of pics taken today


----------



## SuperRS




----------



## Suzuka

Thought I would chime in. Due to a series of events lining up "the perfect storm" I walked away from the dealers on Friday with my deposit paid on a new one.

Suzuka Grey
Manual
Tech pack
Comfort pack
Rotors
Bose

She arrives in April. Now the long (slightly exciting) wait begins. After owning new in the passed I said I would never do it again, but, a deal not to be missed.

I feel slightly guilty that I will be replacing the S for the RS. But after owning the other German high spec cars the TT is the only one I haven't thought about chopping in.

I'm going to quietly sit in the corner looking at RS porn until April.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eastwood1875

Excellent James



Now for the wait&#8230;..



It will go soon enough and just the right time for the better weather

8)


----------



## davelincs

jamescalland said:


> Thought I would chime in. Due to a series of events lining up "the perfect storm" I walked away from the dealers on Friday with my deposit paid on a new one.
> 
> Suzuka Grey
> Manual
> Tech pack
> Comfort pack
> Rotors
> Bose
> 
> She arrives in April. Now the long (slightly exciting) wait begins. After owning new in the passed I said I would never do it again, but, a deal not to be missed.
> 
> I feel slightly guilty that I will be replacing the S for the RS. But after owning the other German high spec cars the TT is the only one I haven't thought about chopping in.
> 
> I'm going to quietly sit in the corner looking at RS porn until April.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good move James, I am sure you will not regret it, roll on April


----------



## Real Thing

jamescalland said:


> Thought I would chime in. Due to a series of events lining up "the perfect storm" I walked away from the dealers on Friday with my deposit paid on a new one.
> 
> Suzuka Grey
> Manual
> Tech pack
> Comfort pack
> Rotors
> Bose
> 
> She arrives in April. Now the long (slightly exciting) wait begins. After owning new in the passed I said I would never do it again, but, a deal not to be missed.
> 
> I feel slightly guilty that I will be replacing the S for the RS. But after owning the other German high spec cars the TT is the only one I haven't thought about chopping in.
> 
> I'm going to quietly sit in the corner looking at RS porn until April.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations on your Purchase did you consider the Plus as your having 19" + the Tech Pack for another £1320.00 as well as the extra 20 bhp & Carbon Mirrors you get the Sports Exhaust and Limiter increased to 174 mph (£2250's worth of options) Also think the Plus will be a better seller when the time comes.


----------



## Joerek

Something that the Milltek in combination with an S-Tronic can do. Making nice explosive farts


----------



## peter555




----------



## igotone

Loads!!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Marv

Thanks to davelincs for giving me the heads up on this thread.

I just got my TTRS , Suzuki grey , cab pre Xmas and can't wait for the summer !

Great to be part of this club

Looking forward to meeting up with some of you

Cheers


----------



## Spaceman10

Hi mate

Nice cab and welcome to the club.
Sure it will put a smile on your face every time you drive it

All the best

Phil


----------



## SuperRS

Welcome and congrats.


----------



## davelincs

Hi Marv, welcome to the club


----------



## Bouncedout

Welcome Marv, best colour mate


----------



## Marv

Cheers all .... 

Planning my annual trip to the Nurburgring over Easter again to give it a run out !!

Lap time of 8.56 to beat in a 05 911 Carrera 2 cab . Should be a done deal !!

Anyone else planning to go ?

This was me with Sabine taking me around in an M5 . S ## t myself !!!

Marv


----------



## eastwood1875

Marv said:


> Thanks to davelincs for giving me the heads up on this thread.
> 
> I just got my TTRS , Suzuki grey , cab pre Xmas and can't wait for the summer !
> 
> Great to be part of this club
> 
> Looking forward to meeting up with some of you
> 
> Cheers


Very nice Marv

Daz


----------



## eastwood1875

My RS just after it's Winter Protection Detail courtesy of Extreme Gleam Detailing in Bromsgrove/Droitwich :


----------



## peter555

Nice Daz 8)


----------



## eastwood1875

peter555 said:


> Nice Daz 8)


Cheers Pete


----------



## Matt B

eastwood1875 said:


> My RS just after it's Winter Protection Detail courtesy of Extreme Gleam Detailing in Bromsgrove/Droitwich :


This does not help my building desire for a TTRS - car looks great


----------



## eastwood1875

Matt B said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My RS just after it's Winter Protection Detail courtesy of Extreme Gleam Detailing in Bromsgrove/Droitwich :
> 
> 
> 
> This does not help my building desire for a TTRS - car looks great
Click to expand...

 :lol:

Thanks Matt


----------



## Spaceman10

Looking really good daz.

Very nice

Phil


----------



## Marv

eastwood1875 said:


> My RS just after it's Winter Protection Detail courtesy of Extreme Gleam Detailing in Bromsgrove/Droitwich :


looks great Daz. hoping to keep mine looking like that !


----------



## eastwood1875

Cheers Phil and Marv


----------



## peter555

Of course,as all clued up owners instinctively know,THIS is actually the best colour...







8)


----------



## moro anis

The only bad thing about your car is it's not a roadster.


----------



## peter555

Had a roadster 3 weeks ago,MUCH prefer the lines of the coupe


----------



## Patrizio72

moro anis said:


> The only bad thing about your car is it's not a roadster.


+100000000 :lol:


----------



## SuperRS

Roadsters are better for the summer but wank in the winter at motorway speeds


----------



## Patrizio72

I love that cosy inside tent feel you get in a roadster when it rains


----------



## Marv

moro anis said:


> The only bad thing about your car is it's not a roadster.


So agree Moro anis !!


----------



## Blade_76

Roadster every time - winter or summer, always get the roof down when it's not raining. 8)


----------



## Patrizio72

Yes blade, nothing better than that, fresh air and the sky above your head


----------



## SuperRS




----------



## peter555

Well,had my chimaera and tuscan s for the best part of 10 years,time for a change.


----------



## davelincs

Blade_76 said:


> Roadster every time - winter or summer, always get the roof down when it's not raining. 8)


Spot on


----------



## eastwood1875

peter555 said:


> Of course,as all clued up owners instinctively know,THIS is actually the best colour... 8)


Looking fantastic Pete


----------



## peter555

You know the saying Daz.roadsters rule.....but coupes Conquer


----------



## Blade_76

peter555 said:


> You know the saying Daz.roadsters rule.....but coupes Conquer


Cougars conquer and I don't mean Ford ones. :lol:


----------



## Patrizio72

SuperRS said:


>


Nice moody picture there mate


----------



## Patrizio72

Blade_76 said:


> peter555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know the saying Daz.roadsters rule.....but coupes Conquer
> 
> 
> 
> Cougars conquer and I don't mean Ford ones. :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: 
All senses are pleasured more in a roadster :wink:


----------



## moro anis

+1


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

Patrizio72 said:


> :lol:
> All senses are pleasured more in a roadster :wink:


Love a low pressure storm running down my face when I drive my car :roll:


----------



## Patrizio72

I not talking about weather Tondy :lol:


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

Patrizio72 said:


> I not talking about weather Tondy :lol:


All senses... Low pressure storm = Rain splattering all over your face... Joke funny, everybody laugh, many roadsters appear on auto trader next day... Joke even funnier.

[smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Patrizio72

SuperRS said:


>


Is your name Jason by any chance?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

Patrizio72 said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your name Jason by any chance?
Click to expand...

What app did you use to edit this photo?


----------



## SuperRS

I used snapspeed.

Red or white?


----------



## Patrizio72

SuperRS said:


> I used snapspeed.
> 
> Red or white?


Can I have red please Jason, only problem is some keys are impossible to get on when the case is on


----------



## olly12

White!


----------



## Patrizio72

TondyTT said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I not talking about weather Tondy :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> All senses... Low pressure storm = Rain splattering all over your face... Joke funny, everybody laugh, many roadsters appear on auto trader next day... Joke even funnier.
> 
> [smiley=bomb.gif]
Click to expand...

I'm waiting for it to snow to put roof down, I want that full effect of warp speed


----------



## Chris****

Nice to see an RS page 

Stupid questions, but just about to trade my E92 M3 coupe in for a TT RS. Seen a load of vids and especially tuning guides [smiley=book2.gif] for these. And the TT looks like a perfect car really!

Anything I should watch out for? The car has 9000 miles on it, and looks like new really.

Not sure if it has the active suspension option, so how could I check. Magnetic ride iirc


----------



## Patrizio72

Chris**** said:


> Nice to see an RS page
> 
> Stupid questions, but just about to trade my E92 M3 coupe in for a TT RS. Seen a load of vids and especially tuning guides [smiley=book2.gif] for these. And the TT looks like a perfect car really!
> 
> Anything I should watch out for? The car has 9000 miles on it, and looks like new really.
> 
> Not sure if it has the active suspension option, so how could I check. Magnetic ride iirc


When you start the engine look for a little suspension symbol light up in yellow on the dash


----------



## Chris****

Patrizio72 said:


> Chris**** said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see an RS page
> 
> Stupid questions, but just about to trade my E92 M3 coupe in for a TT RS. Seen a load of vids and especially tuning guides [smiley=book2.gif] for these. And the TT looks like a perfect car really!
> 
> Anything I should watch out for? The car has 9000 miles on it, and looks like new really.
> 
> Not sure if it has the active suspension option, so how could I check. Magnetic ride iirc
> 
> 
> 
> When you start the engine look for a little suspension symbol light up in yellow on the dash
Click to expand...

Ok brilliant 

Anywhere i can put the reg and find out what spec it came with?


----------



## Marv

SuperRS said:


> I used snapspeed.
> 
> Red or white?


Hey super RS , where did you see / find these ? I want a white one

Cheers


----------



## SuperRS

Hey guys glad you like my new key covers. Still can't decide what colour I prefer.

I imported them in from the US. Google osir, they are pretty cheap (well for osir gear anyway)



All I need now is this to finish it off


----------



## igotone

Chris**** said:


> Not sure if it has the active suspension option, so how could I check. Magnetic ride iirc


If you have mag ride you'll have a button with a symbol of a shock absorber on it which selects the firmer magride option as in this pic - the far left button to the left of the ESP button.










No button - no magride.


----------



## Real Thing

igotone said:


> Chris**** said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if it has the active suspension option, so how could I check. Magnetic ride iirc
> 
> 
> 
> If you have mag ride you'll have a button with a symbol of a shock absorber on it which selects the firmer magride option as in this pic - the far left button to the left of the ESP button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No button - no magride.
Click to expand...

They combine it with the Sport Button on the RS so think as Patrizo72 says easiest way is on start up (unless you have spec sheet)


----------



## brittan

igotone said:


> Chris**** said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if it has the active suspension option, so how could I check. Magnetic ride iirc
> 
> 
> 
> If you have mag ride you'll have a button with a symbol of a shock absorber on it which selects the firmer magride option as in this pic - the far left button to the left of the ESP button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No button - no magride.
Click to expand...

No, not on the RS. Magride comfort/sport mode switching is incorporated in the Sport button.

As above look for the shock absorber symbol in the dash which illuminates for a couple of seconds when you turn on the ignition.
Or look for the cable entering the bottom of the front suspension strut.
Or look for option code 1BQ on the sticker in the front of the service record book.


----------



## igotone

Real Thing said:


> They combine it with the Sport Button on the RS so think as Patrizo72 says easiest way is on start up (unless you have spec sheet)


Actually, that's right- with the sports exhaust you get an 'S' button in place of the one above which performs both functions - selects mag ride and opens a flap in the exhaust for more noise. Effectively this means if you want the rorty exhaust you have to suffer a really bone jarring ride so it's a bad implementation of the two things which should be on separate buttons.

I don't have mag ride and don't miss it - I can enjoy the exhaust without loose fillings in me teeth.


----------



## davelincs

I do not think that mag ride is that harsh to tell you the truth, and Lincolnshire's roads are not the best.


----------



## davelincs

I have just ordered a red osir key fob, it will match the red stitching on my RS key ring


----------



## brittan

igotone said:


> Real Thing said:
> 
> 
> 
> They combine it with the Sport Button on the RS so think as Patrizo72 says easiest way is on start up (unless you have spec sheet)
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, that's right- with the sports exhaust you get an 'S' button in place of the one above which performs both functions - selects mag ride and opens a flap in the exhaust for more noise. Effectively this means if you want the rorty exhaust you have to suffer a really bone jarring ride so it's a bad implementation of the two things which should be on separate buttons.
> 
> I don't have mag ride and don't miss it - I can enjoy the exhaust without loose fillings in me teeth.
Click to expand...

All RSs have the sport button and exhaust flap whether they have standard or Sports exhaust.
You're absolutely right that combining functions into one button is poor design and it's something I solved by installing a separate button to control the exhaust flap so that I can have rorty exhaust with Magride in Comfort mode.


----------



## igotone

davelincs said:


> I have just ordered a red osir key fob, it will match the red stitching on my RS key ring


Me too - couldn't resist.


----------



## eastwood1875

Marv said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used snapspeed.
> 
> Red or white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey super RS , where did you see / find these ? I want a white one
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Me too !

8)


----------



## Nyxx

You RS tarts


----------



## moro anis

Chris***

The red ones are not as slow as the Essex white ones :lol:


----------



## eastwood1875

Nyxx said:


> You RS tarts


 [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Nyxx




----------



## Chris****

Was expecting a button, but read a few posts that said they incorporated it in the sport button. Will check tomorrow, as hopefully picking it up!


----------



## [KRAFTIG]

moro anis said:


> Chris***
> 
> The red ones are not as slow as the Essex white ones :lol:


LOL. I vote RED!


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

G-technic products to be applied as soon as I have a day spare



Finally got the app to make photos look cool, cadwell 13 using high tech gear to manage tyre pressures.


----------



## SuperRS

Who here is ready to take their TTRS to the next level?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

SuperRS said:


> Who here is ready to take their TTRS to the next level?


I'm mentally prepared, just not financially.


----------



## olly12

I am financially but not mentally


----------



## Patrizio72

SuperRS said:


> Hey guys glad you like my new key covers. Still can't decide what colour I prefer.
> 
> I imported them in from the US. Google osir, they are pretty cheap (well for osir gear anyway)
> 
> 
> 
> All I need now is this to finish it off


I have one of those keyrings, genuine one but from eBay  go for white Jason


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

olly12 said:


> I am financially but not mentally


we can collaborate then, besides I've got the better gearbox :wink:


----------



## olly12

I change my own gears brad 
Would defo like to see a apr stg3+ s tronic when maxed out!


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

olly12 said:


> I change my own gears brad
> Would defo like to see a apr stg3+ s tronic when maxed out!


Me too


----------



## olly12

Get the kit ordered then 
Im thinking about it


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

olly12 said:


> Get the kit ordered then
> Im thinking about it


You going to help me out? Just about to build an extension at home, big turbo is not viable right now :?


----------



## Patrizio72

I'm going to the next level with my house, it was either the house or the car.... :/


----------



## eastwood1875

SuperRS said:


> Who here is ready to take their TTRS to the next level?


Already have by attaching my aluminium tax disc holder - must remember to inform insurance company.


----------



## Patrizio72

eastwood1875 said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who here is ready to take their TTRS to the next level?
> 
> 
> 
> Already have by attaching my aluminium tax disc holder - must remember to inform insurance company.
Click to expand...

Waste of money, they're doing away with those soon! mine is held up with sellotape at the moment


----------



## billyali86

Patrizio72 said:


> I'm going to the next level with my house, it was either the house or the car.... :/


You know what they say Pat...

You can live in your car, but you can't drive around your house 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Patrizio72

Actually I can drive around the new house, it's detached with enough space around it for a mini track and at least it won't lose me money


----------



## billyali86

Lol

Smartass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## jamman

Patrizio72 said:


> Actually I can drive around the new house, it's detached with enough space around it for a mini track and at least it won't lose me money


Spot on (moving Friday) :lol:


----------



## olly12

James your not allowed in this section sorry!! 
It's for willy wavers only


----------



## jamman

olly12 said:


> James your not allowed in this section sorry!!
> It's for willy wavers only


Sorry mate, I will get my coat.

See you at the RR.


----------



## Patrizio72

jamman said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I can drive around the new house, it's detached with enough space around it for a mini track and at least it won't lose me money
> 
> 
> 
> Spot on (moving Friday) :lol:
Click to expand...

Tuesday coming  ive just been shrink wrapping my clothes and now just realised there's a jumper inside one of them I need :?


----------



## jamman

Patrizio72 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I can drive around the new house, it's detached with enough space around it for a mini track and at least it won't lose me money
> 
> 
> 
> Spot on (moving Friday) :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tuesday coming  ive just been shrink wrapping my clothes and now just realised there's a jumper inside one of them I need :?
Click to expand...

Ditto that and dismantling furniture knowing the nightmare that will be experienced putting it back together :lol:

Only thing keeping me smiling is the new man cave waiting for me.


----------



## Patrizio72

Flat pack furniture is the mother of all nightmares, even more so than window regulators going


----------



## moro anis

Hope the move goes smoothly.


----------



## Patrizio72

Thank you! Will take a pic of the car in front of the new house once were there


----------



## Suzuka

Its nice to know that there are only 504 registered Manual RS's in the country and only 203 Autos (as of Q3 2013)

http://www.howmanyleft.co.uk/?page=2&q= ... =%E2%9C%93

Any there I was thinking my Vaux VX220 T was a rare sight!


----------



## Patrizio72

And roadster manual even more rarer


----------



## Suzuka

Patrizio72 said:


> And roadster manual even more rarer


And roaster, manual, red with Alu pack and you driving must be even rarer? :wink:


----------



## Patrizio72

jamescalland said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And roadster manual even more rarer
> 
> 
> 
> And roaster, manual, red with Alu pack and you driving must be even rarer? :wink:
Click to expand...

And don't forget the extra rare stubby aerial that came all the way from Germany


----------



## Anakin

Patrizio72 said:


> And roadster manual even more rarer


pffft


----------



## Marv

Hi all

Thinking of getting my car detailed for the first time . Never had this done before . Any recommendations ,dos or dont s etc,,,

I'm in Milton Keynes so would be good to know of someone in the area who could offer this

Cheers


----------



## brittan

It's official, at least according to the French TT Club . . . . . . . :roll:


----------



## davelincs

The best TTRS , like it Brian


----------



## Patrizio72

brittan said:


> It's official, at least according to the French TT Club . . . . . . . :roll:


You need to get that framed!


----------



## muz1990

Real Thing said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris**** said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if it has the active suspension option, so how could I check. Magnetic ride iirc
> 
> 
> 
> If you have mag ride you'll have a button with a symbol of a shock absorber on it which selects the firmer magride option as in this pic - the far left button to the left of the ESP button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No button - no magride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They combine it with the Sport Button on the RS so think as Patrizo72 says easiest way is on start up (unless you have spec sheet)
Click to expand...

I sh1t myself for a moment there! :lol:, was concerned Audi sold me a car with the incorrect spec untill I seen confirmation of the sports button thing below :lol:

+1 on the white Audi key cover by the way.. Where can we buy those?

Anybody have any idea where we can buy replacement exhaust tips too as my chrome ones look quite tired.. Matt black might be easier to keep clean


----------



## davelincs

Here you are Muz , key cover http://www.osirusa.com/mm5/merchant.mvc ... _Code=OAZR


----------



## Blade_76

davelincs said:


> Here you are Muz , key cover http://www.osirusa.com/mm5/merchant.mvc ... _Code=OAZR


Just been told to order mine and I can have it as one of my Valentines presents - she thinks I have ordered a red one tho :wink:


----------



## Marv

Hi guys. 
So all set for my trip to nurburgring over Easter . Looking forward to it.

Sub 9 mins is a must . New michelin PSS fitted !
Anyone else going over ??

Will post some pics on here over the weekend


----------



## jaybyme

It will be extremely busy,and the weather forecast is not great.
Enjoy and be safe,and don't worry too much about times.
Have fun


----------



## Marv

Thanks jaybyme.

Been for the last 4 years so know its chaos ! Just hole it doesn't rain !


----------



## Marv

Arrived last night ....

Off to do first laps this morning


----------



## V6RUL

Good luck.
Have a great day and build the times slowly.
Steve


----------



## richmcveigh

Take it steady dude! Very jealous that you're there though!


----------



## jaybyme

It's always nice to have the odd peek at the cams,do see some wonderful cars


----------



## jaybyme

Just been watching some video's from yesterday on the Nordschleife,I bet there was less traffic on the M1, LOL


----------



## Marv

Omg ... Great day .

Track was like M1 at rush hour but still got a 9.29 lap .

Off in the morning for a couple more laps before heading home


----------



## [KRAFTIG]

So jealous! :mrgreen:


----------



## Alexjh

Really should go, living in Germany...

Do you need a helmet?

Insurance, lack of is my main concern.....


----------



## jaybyme

your normal insurance will cover you Alex, as the Nordschleife is a normal public road.LÖl
Sadly I bet a lot of nice cars will be wrecked this weekend.
No Helmet needed.Very relaxed track rules in Germany which is quite strange really


----------



## Suzuka

jaybyme said:


> your normal insurance will cover you Alex, as the Nordschleife is a normal public road.LÖl
> Sadly I bet a lot of nice cars will be wrecked this weekend.
> No Helmet needed.Very relaxed track rules in Germany which is quite strange really


Not strictly true unfortunately Steve.... 

Just checked my insurance and it says I'm not insured to race, nor to drive on a race track nor to drive the Nordschleife.

But, for a mere £24 a day I can extend my cover to allow the car on the Ring lol....

Anything to make an extra bit of cash i guess. I'm with Admiral (multi-car).


----------



## jaybyme

Difference is Alex will have German insurance, so will be covered,as it's no different than driving on any road in Germany.
You are not allowed to race or speed on the Nordschleife lol
Legally I don't know how UK insurance companies get away with picking what roads they will cover you on,


----------



## Suzuka

Who knows mate, who knows. I know it's not worth the risk since they have specifically outlined it.

I didn't realize Alex already had German insurance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bainsyboy

Has anybody elses side skirts lacquer started to peel off ? Had mine done the other day by Audi (not warranty) but car is only 5 years old September this year. Also had to fix drivers side Alien last week as well


----------



## Marv

Posted some pics on the Nurburgring 2014 link in international events if anyone is interested .

Now need to go a give it a clean . 800 hard miles !!,


----------



## Marv

Thinking of changing my exhaust from cat back ( don't want the hassle re cat removed )

Anyone done this ? Got any suggestions ? Video sound bites etc?

Cheers


----------



## Suzuka

bainsyboy said:


> Has anybody elses side skirts lacquer started to peel off ? Had mine done the other day by Audi (not warranty) but car is only 5 years old September this year. Also had to fix drivers side Alien last week as well


Audi warranty is 10yrs on paint.

Take it back.


----------



## arvelb

Had this baby a week now, loving it


----------



## SuperRS

Bump!

Don't forget to join the TTRS owners club on Facebook.


----------



## SuperRS

Oh yeah, TTRS stage 3+ made it from London to the nurburgring on one tank of fuel.


----------



## Snappy79

Had mine for 3 weeks now.... Love the car.


----------



## SuperRS

jaybyme said:


> Difference is Alex will have German insurance, so will be covered,as it's no different than driving on any road in Germany.
> You are not allowed to race or speed on the Nordschleife lol
> Legally I don't know how UK insurance companies get away with picking what roads they will cover you on,


They can't they have to cover your 3rd party costs but might try and take you to court to recoup the money. But this story is still brewing on, technically as you say it's a public road so therefore you should be covered. I'm sure the European Union will get involved at some point over this.


----------



## Snatch

Luv this car


----------



## Mr Fixit

I'll add mine, can anybody enlighten on any issues with Injectors at around 60K miles and any experience with walnut blasting to clean carbon


----------



## sleeping fox

Never too late to join up , had the 8j RS almost 15months , niche motor that slips under the radar of many non VAGists , been a brilliant experience so far


----------

